# Coastal Rut



## Cutbait Robin (Oct 23, 2004)

Seems to be in progress. I haven't been hunting, but have seen several bucks crossing the roads during daylight with their noses to the ground.

Skeeters, sandgnats, ticks and chiggers are absolutly horrible this year... bring plenty of repellent if you come this way.

Robin


----------



## AWirt (Nov 1, 2004)

*Blackbeard*

Robin,
Did you hear how that first hunt over at Blackbeard went?  My in-laws live over on Barbor Island but they don't hunt and didn't hear how it went.

Adam


----------

